# How big will my puppy be??



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Looking for a Puppy Weight Chart?

I kept track of McCartney's weight from 14 weeks old (baby scale) weighing her about every 10 days or so. She stopped gaining weight around 10 months old and the chart I referenced above came within a couple of ounces of what she would weigh full grown, it was a tad under ( 4 ounces) of what she is- 

I am now charting for Bimmer and he is following her pattern of weight gain per 10 days, but is about 2 ounces ahead of her at this point! 

If you recorded your puppies weight at a certain week it would be interesting to see how accurate it is.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

When I enter katies weight at 16 weeks, it tells me that she will weigh 3.3 full grown. when I enter it at 24 weeks it tells me 3.11. When I enter it at 26 weeks it tells me 4.5. I guess we shall see. Lol


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Big enough to fill your heart. Lol


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

None of the charts were accurate for Leila that I used over & over & over again during her first year. I don't remember this one, so out of curiousity, I'll have to pull out my records on her and plug in those weights and see what it says.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Many of the charted weight predictors may not be accurate depending on the particular pedigree lines. This is because some lines grow rapidly early on and slow down growth while others are slow to get their growth spurt. The best estimate would be a good breeder who knows the lines well and can make predictions of adult weight based on that knowledge. The charts are "for fun" but I would take the predictions with a grain of salt.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't 'do' charts, honestly. I have found that they really aren't that much help, because as Marisa said, different lines grow at different rates. If I went by the charts, my new litter of two girl pups would 'chart' to be over 10 lbs because they are big big puppies BUT i know this line gets big quick and then stops earlier on and will be within the standard. I'd drive myself nuts obsessing if I thought the charts were accurate all the time, LOL!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> Many of the charted weight predictors may not be accurate depending on the particular pedigree lines. This is because some lines grow rapidly early on and slow down growth while others are slow to get their growth spurt. The best estimate would be a good breeder who knows the lines well and can make predictions of adult weight based on that knowledge. The charts are "for fun" but I would take the predictions with a grain of salt.



My breeder was absolutely right about McC as she said close to 4 lbs and she is 3.13- McC was a consistent slow gainer and it always gave me a number between 3.8-3.14 as her adult weight-- 

I am charting for Bimmer now...It is fun to do this- He should be a tad bigger according to Susen at 4-1/2- certainly is a much better eater. My only worry with him is that he is already marking.. I don't like the belly bands but I don't know what else to do, he is only 5 months. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I don't 'do' charts, honestly. I have found that they really aren't that much help, because as Marisa said, different lines grow at different rates. If I went by the charts, my new litter of two girl pups would 'chart' to be over 10 lbs because they are big big puppies BUT i know this line gets big quick and then stops earlier on and will be within the standard. I'd drive myself nuts obsessing if I thought the charts were accurate all the time, LOL!


Yes you are so right! McC finally had a growth spurt that took her to the standard range (well almost) She was not a consistent eater everyday.. I worried of course, and did the BAT test so I could relax... 

It will be interesting to see how this chart works as it goes on...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, I feel ya! Owen started marking right around the 6 month mark (and I definitely could tell the difference between marking and accidents due to the way we were potty training). I ended up getting him neutered (and puppy teeth out, etc) shortly after and I noticed a huge difference. I had hoped to wait to neuter later but we couldn't wait. The marking shortly stopped after the neuter. 




Chardy said:


> My breeder was absolutely right about McC as she said close to 4 lbs and she is 3.13- McC was a consistent slow gainer and it always gave me a number between 3.8-3.14 as her adult weight--
> 
> 
> 
> I am charting for Bimmer now...It is fun to do this- He should be a tad bigger according to Susen at 4-1/2- certainly is a much better eater. My only worry with him is that he is already marking.. I don't like the belly bands but I don't know what else to do, he is only 5 months. :smilie_tischkante:






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, this chart says my "coming soon" puppy will be 3 lb 8 oz. I'll keep you posted as how accurate it is.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Daphne'sMom said:


> Well, this chart says my "coming soon" puppy will be 3 lb 8 oz. I'll keep you posted as how accurate it is.


It is really fun to do! I bet you can't wait to get that sweet baby home! I have 2 now, but way in the back of my mind I say maybe 3? But that is way in the back of my mind right now but a wonderful thought!!


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Yea it's crazy. Breeder says five pounds chart says three and a half. Anywhere between that or even a little over I'm cool with it.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I just tried checking Dominic's weight as I remember by heart how much he was at 10/11 weeks old (2.2lb) and that would give him a 5lb 3oz adult weight. Well lemme just tell you I call him my little pony as he's an 8+ pounds of pure joy and happiness. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Chardy said:


> It is really fun to do! I bet you can't wait to get that sweet baby home! I have 2 now, but way in the back of my mind I say maybe 3? But that is way in the back of my mind right now but a wonderful thought!!



Keep thinking it and enjoy  I have been for about 2 yrs now...took me that long to do it. Can't wait until u do 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

My Bijou charted pretty much dead on which was also about what was predicted by the breeder. So provided she's done, she's 14 months old, the chart was right! She's 3lb 1 oz.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Which chart are you all using? I googled maltese charts and about three said the same. My pup is 15/16 weeks and 2.2 lbs.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Which chart are you all using? I googled maltese charts and about three said the same. My pup is 15/16 weeks and 2.2 lbs.


Looking for a Puppy Weight Chart?

This is for fun! You will have to keep weighing as time goes on accordingly as some grow fast or slow in the beginning!


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you. Can you tell me what scales you're using? I don't think my normal home scale picks up anything less than five or ten pounds?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Thank you. Can you tell me what scales you're using? I don't think my normal home scale picks up anything less than five or ten pounds?


This is the one I have-- I love it!! Very accurate!

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Health---meter-HDC100KD-01-Toddler-Scale/dp/B0009MFUZE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391896306&sr=8-1&keywords=baby+scale]Amazon.com: Health-o-meter HDC100KD-01 Grow with Me Baby and Toddler Scale: Health & Personal Care[/ame]


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Isabella was all over the 16 week chart I used. At seven weeks it said she would be over 7 lbs. Then at 16 weeks it went down to between 5 and 5.5 lbs. She will be 1 1\2 on March 7 and she is 9 in tall, 12 in. from her neck to her tail and weighs a bit over 5 1\2 lbs.


----------

